# Dust Collector Replacement Bags - down to 1 micron



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good morning folks!

Just picked up a new Porter Cable DC from Menards. I'm very happy with how it handles most of the large stuff but when I run it the top filter bag kicks out a lot of the finer stuff.

While I'm ok wearing my respirator in the shop, I'd like to keep the fine dust particles off of everything as much as possible. If I'm not doing that, I might as well just run the shop vac after I get done with a project

The current top filter bag is a 5 Micron bag.

Does anyone have recommendations for a good 1 Micron replacement bag? I've seen the all felt bags but they are upwards of $80.00

Bonus points if it can be purchased locally in Omaha Ne.

Thanks!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I highly recomend a Wynn Environmental 35A canister filter! It not only filters down to 0.5 microns, but also increase CFM performance! The folks at Wynn are great to deal with, very, very, very helpful. The other item to consider is an ambient air cleaner whether purchased or shop made! It will get the fines out of the air that are missed by the DC.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure I'd trust the rating on any bag, as the fine print will usually say "when seasoned". This means that the bag relies upon a thick coating of dust on the interior surface to reach the small particle rating.

The problem with this is that for most hobby type guys, it may take you 6 mos or longer to season the bag.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Did some searching and found a replacement bag through Menards for $25.00…will post a review when it shows up.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Before I upgraded to a bigger DC with the pleated filter, I bought 1 micron fabric and SWMBO made a dust bag for me. Worked really well for 3-4 years.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

To late for the OP, but another big +1 for Wynn, they were just great to deal with and very helpful.


----------

